# uMatrix development has ended



## fernandel (Sep 25, 2020)

https://www.ghacks.net/2020/09/20/umatrix-development-has-ended/

I am long time user of it and uBlockOrigin too...we will see.


----------



## Cthulhux (Sep 25, 2020)

That’s actually sad, it is the only good script blocker after the death of Old NoScript with Firefox 57.

I hope to see the arrival of uMatrix Origin soon....


----------



## a6h (Sep 26, 2020)

uBlock Origin from same developer (Raymond Hill) is doing fine. If you want to implement "default block" functionality of uMatrix with uBlock Origin:
(Max whitelist != blacklist):


```
no-csp-reports: * true
no-large-media: * true
no-large-media: behind-the-scene false
no-remote-fonts: * true
no-scripting: * true
* * * block
behind-the-scene * * noop
behind-the-scene * 1p-script noop
behind-the-scene * 3p noop
behind-the-scene * 3p-frame noop
behind-the-scene * 3p-script noop
behind-the-scene * image noop
behind-the-scene * inline-script noop
```


----------

